# Piano track



## Crassus (Nov 4, 2013)

Can you guys give me some feedback on my piano track?


__
https://soundcloud.com/wlwx%2Fmoves

I don't have any musical education or anything but... i would be glad if you could point my mistakes out and tell me how can i improve it,


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

More pedal, more bass.


----------

